# MODEL: Jillian



## RMThompson (Jan 6, 2010)

Recent photoshoot. Model hired me for portfolio work:

1





2





3






4






5
(OK this one was something she wanted, to look like an old photo)





6
(This one wasn't really good for her port, but I liked it as a picture!)


----------



## John de Michele (Jan 6, 2010)

#1: I like the contrast between the bright background and the more shadowed model.  It's an interesting reversal of the usual order.  It doesn't hurt that the model is attractive, either :thumbup:.

#5: The 'coffee stains' are a nice detail.

#6:  As you said, this doesn't really work for her portfolio, but my first thought on viewing it was that I could see it being a movie still, if you imagine the model walking out of the frame with the sun behind her.

John.


----------



## Auspiciousnight (Jan 6, 2010)

Looks like she was freezing for the bikini photos


----------



## Big (Jan 6, 2010)

The only thing I don't like about #1 is the light streak across her chest. The rest are pretty sweet. She's definitely a beautiful model...


----------



## DReali (Jan 6, 2010)

These are good but i agree about the legs in #1... because of the straight-on angle and the straight shaddows extending/continuing straight under her legs look strangely long yet stubby...i think it may the boots...yes.....it may have worked better without the boots and a slight angle


----------



## jennyjen (Jan 6, 2010)

She looks beautiful!


----------



## mrdemin (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice shots, pretty girl.
I think if that big blob of light wasnt there in #6 it would be a very nice shot. The colors of the dress and the way she's holding it really caught my attention.
Good job!


----------



## jackieclayton (Jan 6, 2010)

3 is my fav!


----------



## 1limited92 (Jan 7, 2010)

I liked how "Natural" she looked in #3.  Very good capture


----------



## RMThompson (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments guys. #3 is also my favorite!


----------



## Guinness Man (Jan 9, 2010)

#3 is really an GREAT photo,

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Billhyco (Jan 10, 2010)

#3 takes it!!  she's looks naturally beautiful, love that in a model!


----------



## [Dillz] (Jan 15, 2010)

3-4 are great. 1 is good but too much blury skin.


----------



## ejensen (Jan 15, 2010)

Great shots!


----------



## mom2eight (Jan 15, 2010)

I really like 5 and 6.  They are very creative and original.  Did you use an action for no. 6?  I have one that will do that effect but I haven't tried it.  Now seeing that pic im going to give it a go.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stephenrapoport (Jan 15, 2010)

Great shots - 3 is fantastic. Agreed, the last photo is great, but probably won't get her much work


----------



## Vicelord John (Jan 15, 2010)

#1 you really showed she has a boxy body.


----------



## FarrahJ (Jan 15, 2010)

honestly?  I don't think any of these are portfolio worthy! =(  sorry.

1- the pose is not flattering...it screams "i'm freezing...hurry up".  The straight legs, pingeon toes, and slight forward bend make her look less thin than she is...she's a model, right?  I mean, she wants to look her best, but this isn't going to get her a gig.  The background color and tilt are disctracting.  I also dont' like the sunflare across her chest.

2- better pose, but she needs to be reminded to suck in.  She looks slightly under-exposed and I'd straighten the horizon.

3-  is a nice candid, but without eye contact, it's not going to serve the purpose for her portfolio.  Again, i'd straighten the horizon...you have strong leading lines that make the tilt annoying.

4- OOF and hot

5- i like where you were going with this, but I'd mask back some of her skin.  The arm chops don't really work for me.

6- I wish I could see at least some of her face.


----------

